# Help! Anyone want to meet up in London?



## Rusty06

Hi

Does anyone fancy meeting up, I have been lurking on the sites looking out for someone to suggest it but as no one as I thought I would take the plunge. I live in London and work in Westminster but could meet anywhere in London. I don't know about anyone else but I could rellay do with having a cup of coffeee (or wine) and chat with people who understand the issues facing those of us who are considering donor eggs/ sperm. I feel quite isolated at the moment. Is anyone interested perhaps sometime in June? Perhaps a  week day evenning?

Rusty


----------



## larkles

Hi Rusty

I live in SW london and would love to have a meet up, we're on our 3rd de cycle in July-would be lovely to meet up after work somewhere mutually viable, anyone else interested?

Larkles


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

Anyone else interested in meeting up. This whole journey is so isolating so I would realy like to catch up with others going through the same thing. 

Larkles I hope things work out for you in August, i HOPE THINGS WORK OUT FOR YOU IN aUGUSTis wish you lots of sucess for sucess with your Can we rustle up any more interest.


----------



## Rusty06

sorry everyone I must of pressed a wrong button somewhere and my reply went before I had finished writing it. I think I have got across what I was trying to say even though its a bit jumbled.

So is anyone else keen to meet up, we could do week day evenning after work, share some experiences. I just find it so dificult to discuss with any of my close friends who have all had or due to have babies.

Rusty


----------



## odette

Hi Rusty

I'd be interested in meeting up.

I can do evenings as well - however not Fridays as I work.

odette


----------



## JackieOh

hi, i'd like to meet up.  most days/evenings good for me.  

- jackie.


----------



## Rusty06

Hello

Larkles and I decided to set a date as we thought we were the only ones interested but it would be great if there were more of us. We have arranged to meet outside the Apollo theatre (currently showing Wicked) in Victoria near the station at 5.45-6 and plan to go for a drink somewhere near by. I will have a look and name the bar that we will go to so people could join us at a later point if that time is too early.

If that date is too soon for everyone Larkles and I can meet and I am happy to look at another date later in the month. As I said it will just be nice to meet up with people who understand how this whole thing feels.

Rusty


----------



## Griselda

Hi Rusty

I'm a London girl too and would be interested in meeting up but it may be tricky as I do work long hours in the city.  

It would be great to meet up with some fellow wrinklies too! I have friends facing similar issues but none with their clock ticking quite as loudly as mine is.   

Anyway, please let me know the date you've decided if you don't mind me potentially joining you!

Cheers!

G xx


----------



## larkles

Hi G

Me and Rusty are meeting up tomorrow between 5.30pm-6pm nearby to Victoria tube if you can make it, I will check tomorrow if you want more details

Larkles
x


----------



## JackieOh

didn't realise it was tomorrow... but i would love to come along too and think i can make it.

so just to confirm that's Friday yeah? shall i pm my mobile/urs to me for rendezvous or just put details here?

cheers, 

Jackie


----------



## larkles

Jackie

It's today Thursday

Larkles
x


----------



## Griselda

Hi

Thanks Larkles.  I'm working from home today and have an off-site tomorrow so won't be able to make it in.  

Maybe next time?

Hope you have a lovely time.  I'm sure you will!

G x


----------



## JackieOh

Oh can't make today -- have a good one and i look forward to the next xj


----------



## Rusty06

Hello Everyone

A couple of us met up last night and it was lovely to share experiences and have a drink and a chat. I know a few more people were interested but could not make it at late notice. Shall we try and organise a date for late July well in advance so we can all put it in our diaries?


Rusty


----------



## JackieOh

ooh, i'm visiting family in new york from 11-27 July... don't know if that's when u were thinking of.  either way, i'll meet up with y'all sometime i hope 

xj.


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

I am happy to look at early August if that suits everyone else

Rusty


----------



## JackieOh

suits me


----------



## Griselda

Hello Ladies

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

I can do any night Monday to Thursday. Any preferences? 

Rusty


----------



## JackieOh

i'm easy


----------



## joles

Late to this chain but I live in Westminster and work in London Bridge -and it would be great to meet up for a chat.  I have had five failed IVF cycles and am hoping to start a donor egg cycle.  It all feels really strange and I feel very disenfranchised from the whole process.  None of my family know, and while some of my friends know about the IVF I haven't talked about Donor eggs as I feel it is our babies secret and not something that the whole world needs to know.  But having no-one to talk to other than dh, under considerable stress himself, is not easy.

If there is a meet at the end of July I would love to come along?  Oops can see has now moved on to beginnning of August, we go away for a long weekend on 6th, but if we are about would love to come along.


----------



## Bewley

Hi everyone,

Well done Rusty for getting the ball rolling, this sounds ideal. I used to meet up with girls from an IF site but they are all IVF and as we've moved onto donor its a completely different story. I feel IVF with own eggs/sperm is like a different planet so be really nice to meet with a group who are on that same planet so to speak   

The other thing for me is that we are doing donor in complete secrecy, we don't plan on telling anyone at any stage and its another reason stopped meeting people as don't know who I am confiding in. I have four people through the site who know one who is pg through double donor and it really helps to have someone outside of DH to speak to but I do miss having meet ups so this would be really nice as all in the same boat. I can do late July or early August whatever the consensus is. I live in Surrey but I can get the tube in very easily, victoria easier still as can get the fast train. We were planning to start our FET next week but thinking we need more time so going to delay it a month so be nice timing as won't be frazzled from the drugs! As can see from signature we've had one cycle of double donor and have three snowbabies we're going back to Kiev for. I appear to be the youngest having just turned 31 three weeks ago but shows how IF isn't always considerate of age. Our hopes for biological child ended last year. A chat and a laugh over a drink or two sounds perfect, even more so when I won't have to contend with some of the comments I get when I try that with friends   Friends generally feel in short supply as some need to avoid so be nice way to jump start my social life   IF leads to a loss of relationships only seems fitting it brings new people into your life too.

Look forward to meeting some of you soon. I'll keep an eye out for possible dates
Love Bewley x


----------



## Rusty06

Hello Everyone

I what about Wednesday 30th July? I can do any night except Monday that week so open to other suggestions. If Victoria is good foer everyone I will look around for somewhere nice to meet as I work nearby.

Rusty


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Girls

Lovely to see you all meeting up I wish i'd had people to meet with when I went through DEIVF. I was lucky and I now have twin sons so it does work, and for whoever said theier clock was ticking so was mine, im also over the hill 

Chris


----------



## Bewley

Wednesday 30th July in Victoria is good for me


----------



## joles

30th July works for me - Victoria is fine!

Looking forward to it


----------



## larkles

Hi Everyone

Think we need a roll call   

30th July suits me fine

See you there  

Chris, lovely to see you posting, remember you from way back! Lovely to see your beautiful twins  

Larkles
xx


----------



## JackieOh

yep fine for me Wed 30 July


----------



## Rusty06

Brilliant! so glad there will be a few of us meeting up. Sorry to soound thick but what do you mean by a roll call is that something we can do to make sure the info stays visible to everyone until the 30th July?


----------



## largie100

I would love to meet with other ladies who are considering Donor IV. DH and I have just come back from our consultation with IVI Alicante (very postive experience) and I work near St Pauls. I can meet wherever is convenient, and evenings are best after 5pm I'll look out for the time / date.


----------



## larkles

Hiya

A roll call is a list of all the people coming ie

Rusty
Largie100
Bewlie
Joles 
Larkles
etc

So we have a list of who's coming

Larkles


----------



## Rusty06

Thanks for that Larkles, look forward to seeing everyone there please feel free to post suggestiuons of where to meet, I willl also check out the area and suggest a suitable place.

Thanks 

Rusty


----------



## largie100

I've diarised 30th July - Victoria is fine. I'll look out for the venue. 
It will be so nice to talk to other ladies in the same position I am really looking forward to meeting everyone. I agree with Bewley re telling people I've talked with my mum and dad who bless them are so supportive and just want DH and I to be happy and two v close friends who offer their full support which is lovely. Having said that there is no one can understand better than those closest to the subject matter and a glass or two of wine, chatting and laughing sounds like my idea of a great night. Largie


----------



## joles

There is a nice bar on Elizabeth Street - Thomas Cubitt - which is about five minutes from Victoria Tube - although it can sometimes get a bit busy.


----------



## Pinkytails

Oh please can I come, l live in Norwich so would need two and half hours to get there, so if your meeting after 6 I'm sure I can swing an hour off work to travel.

Will we be wearing orange ribbons in our hair


----------



## parveen1

Hi there

I feel I know Pinky (although only virtually!). We've just done DEIVF and I am 9.5 weeks pg. so no alcohol unfortunately and am a bit patchy with my 'morning' sickness and level of tiredness.  I would love to join you all on the 30th July, all things permitting.

Parveen


----------



## Rusty06

Hello Everyone

I am so pleased to see so many people intertested in meeting up. I had to giggle with the suggestion of wearing orange ribbons from pinky tails, we will have to do something so that we can recognise each other. All the places I can think of around Victoria tend to be quite busy , I work nearby I will have a sniff around see what I can find. Parveen congratulations on your BFP it will be lovely to have someone there who has had sucess with DIVF.

Bye for now Rusty

Roll Call for 30th July London Meet Up 

joles
Larkles
Bewlie
pinkytails
Rusty
parveen
largie100


----------



## largie100

Thanks Rust06 for looking for suitable venue
Loving the idea of orange ribbons    I'm so looking forward to meeting you ladies. Many congrats to Parveen on BFP. See you all 30th.... largie x


----------



## podbean

Hi Ladies

I'm up for this.  I just need to double check with DP he's ok with it.  Like Bewley, we have decided to not tell anyone about the DE bit so confidentiality has been a big deal to DP and I.  And like Bewley, and a lot of you, it would just be lovely to be with likeminded people going through the same stuff.  Also, it would just be lovely to meet you all too.

I'll speak to him this weekend - during the evenings he's back late and very tired - not good time to ask.  

I'll confirm on Monday next week, if not before.  

Excited at the possibility of meeting you all though.

Lots of love 
Podbean
x


----------



## larkles

Hi everyone

Just got back from our 2 week holiday in Spain, am back on bcp in anticipation for our next deivf in September

Congratulations to Parveen on you bfp, hope you can make it

Pinkytails-would love to see you there, if you need somewhere to stay the night, I have a spare bedroom and don't live far from Victoria

Podbean, hope dp is okay with you coming

Orange ribbons sounds fab! We will get some funny looks though  

Look forward to meeting you all

Larkles
xx


----------



## podbean

Hi everybody  

I will be there. I look horrible in orange - is pink or red ok? 

Podbean
x


----------



## Rusty06

Hello

I will post a venue for our meet up on the 30th by Friday still trying to think of somewhere not too busy but looking forward to meeting you all. Hope you have all remembered.

Rusty


----------



## Bewley

Hi Rusty,

Thanks for searching for us. I asked DH if somewhere he can think of as he works at Victoria that doesn't get too packed and not competing with music to talk and ideally does bar food but he only goes in the same two for occasional after work drink and he said they get packed. Must be somewhere where our conversations won't be overheard and misconstrued. Last meet up I went to it wouldn't been good someone hearing us talking about our drugs and funny incidents with gynaecologists   

I start downregging Saturday week so not really drinking and totally skint as having to pay for it all next month but I'm looking forward to it   Be great to have a chat and a laugh no doubt, things can only joke about with others going through same thing, if anyone else was to laugh or make a joke of it would not be impressed do you find that? 

I'll keep an eye for the update

Love Bewley


----------



## podbean

Hi Guys
I agree with Bewley about noise level, price and not being too packed.  
Just an idea, and not checked the weather forecast - but what about Green Park - if nice we could hire a deck chair for a £1.00 and have a picnic if nice weather.  (DP and I did that for dinner last night)
If that doesn't appeal, some of the hotels do have "quietish" bars but can be a bit pricey for cocktails. There's a hotel by Victoria station where we could reserve tables.  (Near the Burea de change and Paperchase) DP and I often nip in there for a cheeky one before coming home or to use their loos! 
I'll ask DP as he works there and he may know of somewhere. 
What time are we meeting?  IS it still 5.00 pm?
Pod
x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

Thanks for help with finding place to go. I like the idea of the park but not sure how convenient that will be for people who might not know the area well. What does everyone think? If the weather is anything like today that would be lovely. As you have said we really don't want to be overheard. I will have a look this afternoon as I have a bit of free time.

I can meet anytime from 5.30 onwards. I met Larkles outside the Apollo theatre last time which l think worked well its showing 'Wicked' at the moment and is just opposite Victoria station for those of us who can meet early we could do that then make our way to our destination. 

Can you find out the name of the hotel Podbean you mentioned, I can go and reserve a table if we decide to meet there. Sorry I'm not very good at making decisions as you can see so will go along wiith what suits everyone best.  I will try and post some more suggestions this evenning.

Rusty


----------



## wimbledon

Hi there - just new to the site and would love to meet up with you guys if you're still thinking of a date this month.  

I'm looking into egg donation - and coming to terms with failed IVF cycles - so be great to meet you all.


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Wimbledon

We are planning to meet up on Wednesday 30th July in Victoria, probaly from 5.30 onwards, still to confirm location but it will be lovely to meet you.

Rusty


----------



## podbean

Hi Rusty

The Grosvenor Hotel London Victoria - Part of Victoria Railway Station Complex.

If coming from Train Platforms, then it's on your left hand side.  It's near Paperchase, Accessorise and a pub inside the station. The entrance is via a door by the Bureau de Change.  You walk past a little man cleaning shoes and then into the main bit of the hotel.  Turn left, walk through reception, and the rooms are on the right hand side, ladies on left hand side.  

It's not the Sanderson or even remotely charming but it is close and easy to find.  I didn't see DP last night but will ask if he knows of any secret gems around there we could go to. 

Podbean
x


----------



## Bewley

Hi,

DH is out in Victoria tonight so I'll post where he went and if any good, being a Friday night no doubt packed but imagine even weekdays will be cos of the theatre goers having a drink before the shows and all the workers having quick one one on way home. Grosvenor sounds lovely but think will be a two drink max for me for evening as know its very costly. 

Only other thing can suggest is if change the venue to Waterloo, near the station is a Slug & Lettuce pub which I met a small group a couple of times last year from INUK and was great as we reserved a table and had a whole corner of the pub to ourselves. They do reasonably priced platters of food to share as well. Its less than 5 mins from the station, you come out by the police station exit down the steps walk along with the river and London eye on your right and its on corner at the traffic lights. I would prefer Victoria but if we can't find an ideal venue then I can recommend that if everyone is alright getting to Waterloo? Need to remember that from 10pm all summer they close the victoria line tube as doing engineering works. 

Rusty - just seen your post about the CRM is it. I'm afraid I don't know anything about them at all. In fact I don't know about UK clinics for DE as we straight away decided to go abroad. If this is a possibility for you then there is a few of us going who are abroadies who can help with info. 

Love Bewley


----------



## larkles

Hi Bewley

Slug & lettuce sounds good to me, as you say we can share platters of food etc and it's more of pub than pricey bars- Anyone else agree?! Would be nice to reserve a table too

Need to keep the price down as have a very expensive month in August   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

Waterloo is fine for me too. 

Lets see if it is ok with the others who have said they are coming and if it is I say go for that.

Thanks 

Rusty


----------



## BURNLEY

Hi Girls
Podbean mentioned this meeting to me which sounds great. 

On the torturous 2ww after having de abroad - first go. Test on mon so not sure what state i will be in ! feeling low today  - dont think it has worked so may have AF from hell by wed.

will do my best but will not get there til 6.30 i think?
love 
Burnley xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Burnley-sweetheart, many of us have been in your situation before, I wish I could take away all your fears    I really hope it's first time lucky for you  

Would love to see you no matter what the outcome 

No problems for 6.30pm look forward to meeting you-wherever we decide to meet  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Pinkytails

Have booked my train ticket for Wednesday, arrive into Liverpool St Station at 5pm.

Need to know venue and how I will recognise you all.

Larkles - Thankyou for the offer of an overnight stay unfortunately I have to work the following day so will be back on the train at 9.30!!!!

Looking forward to meeting my virtual friends in the flesh
Pinky


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

Shall we go ahead with the Slug and Lettuce in Waterloo (see directions below). I hope that is not too much of a problem for those who were going to head to Victoria, having spoken to quite a few colleagues at work it seems to be that everywhere around Victoria is packed or one of the hotel bars which can be espensive. I was trying to think of a colour that all of us will have in our wardrobes, what about pink!! We could all agree to wear a pink cardigan, scarf or or something, do we think that is distinguishing enough or if people prefer orange ribbons? can do that but I guess most of us would have to go out and buy some, not the kind of thing I tend to have in. Bewerly do you know the details to book a table at Slug and Lettuce by any chance? If not I will try and find them and do this. I can be there from 6

The roll call is;

Larkles
Bewerly
Podbeam
Pinkytails 
Rusty
Burnley 
Wimbledon
joles
largie100

I will pm some of the others to see if they are still coming as they have not posted recently since we changed venue

Directions to venue

near Waterloo station is a Slug & Lettuce pub.......... They do reasonably priced platters of food to share as well. Its less than 5 mins from the station, you come out by the police station exit down the steps walk along with the river and London eye on your right and its on corner at the traffic lights.

See you all there

Rusty


----------



## podbean

Hi ladies  

I thought we were meeting at 5.00 pm.  Has the time changed?  I am doing stuff from 6.30 in Victoria so it's not going to work for me to come down to Waterloo at 6.00 pm.  

Can we do this again next month or September.  If people are up for that and give me an indication of their budget for the event, I'll take on trying to find somewhere more suitable for everyone. Some of the pubs around Victoria have private meeting rooms that you can have free of charge - we've used them for comedy events - but it's a bit short notice to try and find one for this Friday.  

If anyone can meet up at 5.00 pm I'd be happy to wear orange and pink and just go for a coffee.

Podbean
x


----------



## Pinkytails

Podbean,

I can meet up for 5pm, let me know where

Pinky


----------



## podbean

Hi Pinkytails
I can meet you in Victoria Station in Cafe Rouge (upstairs where the McDonals, KFC, and noodle bar is) for coffee at 5.00 pm.  I'll wear a pink cardigan and have a pink mp3 player pinned to my shirt!   
Lots of love
Podbean
x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

Oh so sorry podbean, I feel like I have really messed up with these organisations I had not realised you would e leaving us at 6.30! It is Wednesday though not Friday that we are meeting.

Pinky tails are you planning to go on to the Slug and Lettuce afterwards? I could come along to cafe Rouge at 5 in Victoria will then slip off to Waterloo to meet the others. Will also wear a pink cardie. 

Podbean would be great to have another meet up in September

Rusty


----------



## Pinkytails

Podbean- Meet up is on Wednesday 30th. Will meet in at Victoria in the Cafe Rouge, will have to look for something pink to wear!!!!!

Rusty - I will go on to the slug and lettuce after but your welcome to join me and podbean first.

Pinky


----------



## Bewley

Hi everyone,

Small problem having phoned the number I have for the Slug & Lettuce pub at Waterloo I have found they recently closed it, not having much luck are we  

However, I can book the one they have in Fenchurch Street which is near London Bridge station or Tower Hill, Bank is slightly further walk. The benefit of this is they cater for small groups and will reserve an area. Being a Wednesday and that part of town I shouldn't think I'd have any problems booking it. Is London Bridge/ Tower Hill a no-no for everyone or not a problem getting there? 

Although I come up town for different things I don't really do the pubs so at a loss of where to suggest. Is anyone else more of a pub-goer in town and knows somewhere where we won't be shoe-horned in? Or does the London Bridge option suit everyone? I've looked on their site and got their number. I can be there by 5.00 Pinky and Podbean if you want to meet there but I understand Victoria might be easier for you. Podbean - great idea for a grab a bottle and head for the park but having checked the forecast meant to be raining wednesday  

Rusty - sorry to mess you about, Waterloo pub only recently closed real shame as was perfect option. 

If everyone can post their views we will hopefully have a venue organised soon! 

Bewley x


----------



## larkles

Sorry Girls but I have to cancel, I have to drive to my parents house in the morning and stay the night-I thought it was Friday aswell   

Hopefully you all can find a suitable place to meet and hopefully catch up with you again sometime soon

Larkles
xx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Everyone,

Sorry you can't make it Larkles hopefully there will be another meet up soon.

Bewerly will I can do any of these areas lets see what the others think then make a decision. Thanks for helping out with venue.

Rusty


----------



## joles

Hi Guys 

Really sorry but work has got in the way of Wednesday night - I have a meeting overseas and wont be back in the Uk in time on wednesday night.

Really dissappointed as having just had out first DE cycle fail, after 5 IVF cycles all failed, it would have been really good to catch up with some people who understand the stuff we are going through it and to talk about it.  DH and I hae no-one to talk to but each other.

Hopefully next time I will be able to meet everyone?
luv 
J


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

Don't worry Jules thanks for letting us know, look out for the next meet hopefully this will be the start of a regular meet up. So sorry to hear about your failed DE cycle.

Rusty


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Everyone

Trying to get a view on where we should meet on *Wednesday 30th from 6 onwards*, Bewerly has suggested London Bridge what do people think, any more suggestions?

Rusty


----------



## largie100

London Bridge is absolutely fine with me, there are a number of wine bars around that area. The nicest place which is about 2 min walk from the station is a Balls Brothers in Hays Galleria. Alternatively there is The Fine Line by Monument Station which is also on the circle and district tube line for those coming into the city and a short walk down for those arriving at Liverpool Street. 

Can we have a quick check as to who is coming on Wed at 6pm .... it's prob me having a senior moment !


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Largie100

No you arn't having a senior moment it has got just a bit confusing in the last few days.

Yes I am a definite will be at there Wednesday at 6pm lets get a vote on the location today and finalise by the end of the day if we can.

options are;

Slug and Lettuce- London Bridge/Tower Hill

Balls Brothers- Tower Bridge

The Fine Line- Monument Hill

I like the idea of being able to book an area of the pub so prefernce is for Slug and Lettuce at the moment but depends how easy it is for everyone to get to.

Pinkytails, Bewerly, Burnley, Wimbledon -Does this sound ok to all of you?

Rusty


----------



## Pinkytails

Rusty - Thanks for PM, Slug and Lettuce sounds good, but happy to go with any of the other options.

Pinky


----------



## Bewley

Hi,

It has all become a bit complicated hasn't it! The reason I've pushed the Slug & Lettuce chain as a venue is because when we did our meet ups there via INUK it was really good, they are happy to book an area of the pub for you, I don't know what the Fenchurch St one is like not been in there but they're used to taking bookings which is unusual for pubs.

What I've done so that we have an option in place is to phone and reserve an area. Manager was really helpful and I said it may be a regular thing. Its under my name Liz (don't confuse them with Bewley   ) so whilst everyone is free to come in pink if they want you can just go to the bar and say my name    They will do platters and nachos to share and open a tab or if people aren't drinking and so want to pay their own (understandable as can get expensive) can just each pay for our own as we go.

I don't want to be pushy with it as an option as might not suit everyone to go London Bridge. If you do a search for the Slug & Lettuce Pubs website they have a map which you can click on and brings up google maps to show exactly how you get there from each station. If the general consensus is elsewhere that is totally fine with me but if everybody could say by this evening that be good as I will need to call this evening and cancel, they took my home number so be embarressing if didn't turn up. Also if there is less than five of us I think I may as well cancel as again seems elaborate booking an area if only a few of us.

Rusty - didn't mean to take over as you're doing a fab job organising but as been lot of confusion and not knowing where to go thought that may help. 

Hopefully as everyone knows its tomorrow we'll all be checking this thread for details so if can all post by this evening I'll know whether to call back and cancel or not.

Look forward to seeing all of you who can make it and those who can't hope to see you next time

Bewley x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

Thank you Bewerly, I have just come to check the post because was getting a little anxious myself that we had not secured venue so no offence taken, I will need a large drink by the time we all actually meet this organising lark has been exhausting! You are right there may be less than 5 of us. So far we have Largie 100, Pinky tails you and I if I am correct who have actually conformed they are coming. 

Lets see if anyone else confirms

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow

Rusty


----------



## BURNLEY

Girls

Well done on organising this meet - not easy!!

Well good and worrying news - I got a BFP which is great but HCG high and 10% chance of triplets - eek!!!, 85% chance of twins  . am cautious as all my natural pg end in mc! 

Seeing my NHS consultant tomorrow at 6pm as few issues to discuss, dreading it as GP not impressed with 3 embies on board!! god what have I done

Wont be able to meet - sorry   but am happy to share info about serum athens where I went - a positive experince for a first timer

Hope your meeting goes well - Im sad to miss a good natter!!!
Love
Burnley xxx


----------



## Rusty06

wow congratulations Burnley!!!!!!!!Lovely to hear good news.

Yes you should take it easy for now so totally understand you won't be able to come, may well get back to you with questions about Athens

Love Rusty


----------



## largie100

Slug and Lettuce London Bridge/Tower Hill is fine I'm coming in from the city so that's easy. I'll be wearing a pink cardi, really looking forward to it and thanks for organising.

Largie (Angela)


----------



## Pinkytails

Which tube station do I get off at? Is it Aldgate?

Podbean are we still meeting at Victoria Station?


----------



## largie100

Algate is the nearest Tube as the Slug and Lettuce is in Fenchurch Street


----------



## Pinkytails

Thanks Largie,

Will make my way there and look for my ladies in pink


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Pinky tails

I think it is London Bridge but hopefully Burnley will be along soon and will confirm. 

Rusty


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

sorry did not see Largie's post I see that Aldgate station is the nearest see you all there 

Rusty


----------



## Bewley

Great we're all set   Ironically enough with so few of us going we could have stuck with Victoria and met up for a meal somewhere like Pizza Express as only four of us but hey ho   I thought there was 9 or 10 of us. If you want to do that then let me know but as the last thing I want to do is upset the arrangements having got there I'll say no more. Got it wrong Monument is the nearest tube to Slug & Lettuce on Northern Line or Aldgate on circle & district. I'll be coming in on Northern line and be there for 6.00

I'll pm you my mobile in case of any probs. 

Burnley - congrats thats great news. Hope you hear reassuring news tomorrow. 

Bewley x


----------



## largie100

See you tomorrow ladies - Slug & Lettuce in Fenchurch Street...6pm


----------



## podbean

Hi Ladies  

Have a fabulous time. Let's do it again in August or September.  If people can do Monday or Tuesday, we can get a private room in a pub free of charge around town. Food is also a possibility if that is important to people.

Burnley has just pm'd me and asked to let you know that she's not going to be able join you tonight but wants to wish you all the very best.  It's great news isn't it! 

I'm in town tomorrow (had it the diary as Thursday, not 30th ) if anyone fancies a quick coffee and cake. 

Podbean
x


----------



## Bewley

Rusty - Hi, trying to get hold of you, sent you a couple of pms which hopefully have gone via your email too. If you click on this thread to check for any updates can you go on your personal messages. Fingers crossed you'll be on here soon.

Bewley x


----------



## Bewley

Just to let everyone know as it stands we have changed the venue back to Victoria and are meeting at Cafe Rouge in Victoria station at 6.00. As only four of us confirmed, today we've decided to go on for a meal instead as Victoria bit more central. In case anyone was thinking of just coming along who hadn't confirmed thats where we will be  

Cheers Bewley x


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

see you all there have just logged on and got the updated info

Rusty


----------



## Pinkytails

Rusty and Bewley,

It was lovely to meet you in the flesh yesterday.

We must do it again soon.

Pinky


----------



## Rusty06

Hi 

Yes it was really nice to have that long awaited chat, I will leave it to someone else to arrange the next one but I will be up for another meet in a month or two

Rusty


----------



## larkles

Hi Milly

Am in Spain at the moment, my donor had her ec this morning and we have 9 Eggs, so pleased, now the waiting game begins to see how many fertilise then the dreaded 2 week wait

Which clinic are you planning on going to? Am at Ceram in Marbella

Larkles
xx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Milly

I would be happy to meet up, lets see if anyone else is interested.

Rusty xx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi Milly

I cannot really do next week but can do 16th, 17th or 18th. Having learnt form last time it can get really messy trying to arrange meet ups so I would say that by say Monday we  see what anyone else who is interested can do and just go ahead and set a date and venue.

I always up for a catch up having not discussed donor stuff with many of my friends

Rustyxx


----------



## Rusty06

Hi

There is a meet up on the 25th September for London girls TTC (sorry do not know how to do a link to the post) Milly and I will be joining that one. If anyone wants to meet up in London please check out that post, it is being organised by Nat_74.

Thanks 

Rusty


----------



## LonLou

Hello - I am about to start my first cycle with donor eggs, and am also going to the London meeting on 25th September. Would be great if there were a few of us there who are having treatment with donor eggs as I would like to make contact and be able to talk to some other people going through the same thing.  
Louise


----------



## Be Lucky

Hi hope you don't mind me butting in but me and my dh considering donor eggs and I would love to meet up but I just realised I going to Jersey that day Thursday 25th but would luv to come another date.

Bernie


----------



## podbean

Hi Guys
I'd be up for meeting up eventhough my DE journey is on hold until relationship issues get sorted. I'm in Chelsea, King's Road area on September 25th but could travel to wherever you are meeting. 
Has a date and venue been agreed yet?  
Lots of love
Podbean
x


----------



## london65

I'd like to meet if you all go ahead and do it! I am in North London and work in town. Have got a donor in Spain and have started my down reg with prostap.
Cannot find the person to email ('Nat'?).
Cheers!
Kate


----------

